# Walk in the Park



## 799roger (Jun 22, 2009)

In Peterborough we are running a walk in the park to raise funds for Diabetes UK research into diabetes, something we all need to be involved in, the details are as follows, 
The walk is at the Central Park, Park Crescent, Peterborough.
On the 19th July 2009, at 1.30pm, distance is about 1km walkers can do from 1 to 5 laps only no more.
You have to register for the walk or you will not be able to complete the walk, there is no charge for registering, just ring me with the names of all the people you want to enter and I will send you by return a sponsor form a map of the event and a map of the area of Peterborough the Park is situated, there is a cafe at the site, and good toilet facilities, it is a very nice park with play facilities for children and  dogs are welcome in the park, ccome and join in this event many people are giving their time for free so letes go and join in, email diabetes@ntlworld.com   or rogerhughes@ntlworld.com


----------

